# Suggestion: Albums?



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I just joined the WF. They have an "albums" feature where you can put up photos of your sax or whatever. Mabe SOTW could have the "albums" feature!


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, sorry for "bumping" my own thread, but I just realized that there might have not been the albums feature in the last version of vBulletin. Now that I see the feature under "Community" on the top bar, I guess it can be enabled? (It says I don't have permission.)


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

EDIT: Nevermind, I missread your above post.

The feature works for me but I think that it depends on the privacy setting of the album created - If someone created an album but chose to make it private (meaning accessible to only his friends and contacts or only accessible to members of a given social group) if you're not a friend/contact of the album's creator or not joined the social group you won't be able to acess see the pictures.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

kcp, I can't even go to the main "All albums" page. I thought it was not enabled yet or something.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok. Lemme check into that - This is a pretty new feature so I'm not sure where to look, but I'll find it


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> kcp, I can't even go to the main "All albums" page. I thought it was not enabled yet or something.


This is very strange. There is nothing wrong in your forum rights.
And even unregistered visitors can view the contents of albums, although not to post and upload.

For a short moment I am speechless....


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Yamahaaltoplayer said:
> 
> 
> > kcp, I can't even go to the main "All albums" page. I thought it was not enabled yet or something.
> ...


Harri I have just checked that out too and noted that for the Registered membergroup, permissions to view albums are set to "Yes" but the following is indicated in small characters:



> *Can View Albums* = Yes
> Users without this permission will still be able to see picture in public and profile album if they know the exact URL.


So if I understand this right, it means that if Yamahaaltoplayer goes to my user profile, he'll be able to see my albums but he won't be able to see my album listed via the community link above -- I've looked and there seem to be no function that enables album viewing from the "community" link above.

Strangely, (I checked out with my test account) the social groups are accessible via the "community" link above.

Oh BTW, the ability to create albums isn't the same for the registered member group as for the contributors 2009 (haven't checked the other years) group... is that normal?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, I just checked with my account on the WF. The Pictures&Albums link under community leads to my own picture album, not everybody's all together. Would there be an All Albums button on the top bar?


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

What's the WF?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh sorry, the Woodwind Forum.

And oh yeah, I can access kcp's and Harri's albums via their profiles.


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Oh sorry, the Woodwind Forum.
> 
> And oh yeah, I can access kcp's and Harri's albums via their profiles.


Ah, thx.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Hey, I just checked with my account on the WF. The Pictures&Albums link under community leads to my own picture album, not everybody's all together. Would there be an All Albums button on the top bar?


No "All album" link - I get to see all albums but that's cause I'm an admin, remember? 

So I guess that solves the problem. It was just a misunderstanding and our community link above is normal :cheers:ccasion::headbang:


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

:cheers: But how do I (and other normal members) see all the albums?:|


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Wait... I still can't see my own albums/make one.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Wait... I still can't see my own albums/make one.


What do you see when you click "Community" in the above navigation bar?

What is your operating system and browser?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

harri rautiainen said:


> ....
> For a short moment i am speechless....


 ...


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

When I click Community, I get a drop-down with Social groups, Members list, Buddy list and Pictures & albums. I can get to all of them except Pictures & albums. When I click Pictures & albums, I get:



> vBulletin Message
> 
> Yamahaaltoplayer, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...


----------



## Emily (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the exact same problem. The message is the same for me as well.
I can view others albums through their profile though.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> When I click Community, I get a drop-down with Social groups, Members list, Buddy list and Pictures & albums. I can get to all of them except Pictures & albums. When I click Pictures & albums, I get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Emily said:


> I have the exact same problem. The message is the same for me as well.
> I can view others albums through their profile though.


And how about now. Does it work?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Yup! Thanks a lot!:cheers: Now they can be used as a "Post a pic of your saxophone" thread.

EDIT: Is there a way to see all the albums together?


----------



## Emily (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes. Thank you very much!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Aha! I'm a genius (again)  :notworth:


----------

